# portage icebreaker results?



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Anybody here what it took to win today at portage?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i wouldnt be surprised if it took 18 to 20lbs to win i have talked to a team praticing for tommorrow and they say the big fish are biting


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

19+ Provonosaks SMOKIN!!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

bassnnn said:


> 19+ Provonosaks SMOKIN!!!!


That's half right!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Cracks me up, everytime they have a good sack they weigh last. lol...A directors best friend.........
Nah just kiddin, it just worked out that way. 
Pierce/ Provonozac 19.18lbs
Markoski's 14.72lbs
Hankins and Cull'in (Shriver) 12.79lbs
Hartman and Schillenger 12.26lbs
Hoover and Wyatt 11.70lbs
Rhoads and Kimble 11.33lbs
Westriches 10.51
Big Bass (Prvonozac) 4.70lbs (actually had a twin with it)
2BB Markoski's 4.23

A big "Thank You" to all who participated in this event. 
Met Junkyardbass and that was cool! 
More OGF'ers need to identify themselves. Would like to meet more of you!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i stopped in at the end just to see whats was brought in,,,, great job! i need to get in these tourneys


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

OOOKKKK! I Might have been smokin!!!!! Congrats to Pierce also!What do you know about the Buckeyes anyhow??? Poor Eddy:F


----------

